# Can you identify my stove (Old Mill)?



## JesBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Not long ago, I moved into a house with an old stove in the basement.  I know very little about burning wood, but am definitely interested.  I'd like to know a little bit about this stove and maybe find a manual if possible.

The inside of the box measures 24x24.  It says "Old Mill" on the front.

Jesse


----------



## pen (Jan 12, 2015)

I moved your thread over to the classic stove area.

This stove came from an era ('70's) where many like this were copy cat stoves.  In general, even if you find a manual for it, it's not going to tell you much and for clearance requirements with the installation, it would be best to look up NFPA 211 guidelines.

That said, it looks like a curtain is very close to the stove which is of concern.  Also, what's behind what appears to be fake brick behind the stove? 

I'd suggest hiring a sweep to come out and do a thorough evaluation of the installation and the chimney itself before burning.  That, or get prepared to do a lot of reading (NFPA 211) and sharing pics / measurements / etc here to help folks around who are knowledgeable and willing to share.

Burning is great and glad you are interested, but it's gotta be done right.  

Welcome to the site,

Good luck,

pen


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2015)

The grate inside is a fireplace grate and is not original equipment. You are better off removing it and removing the ashes (to a fireproof container) when they build up.


----------



## JesBob (Jan 12, 2015)

The wall behind is fake bricks on a cinder block wall... But the smaller area around the electrical panel looks like it is a piece of plywood.  my wife just put up the curtains.  They aren't completely necessary.

I had a chimney sweep come a few months ago.  He seemed to be most concerned about the chimney liner.  It is old terracotta.  He said it would need to be replaced with a stainless steel and quoted it at $1200.  I haven't done it yet.  If I'm going to burn, I put it in.


----------



## pen (Jan 12, 2015)

Good plan.

One other bit of advice.  Move that fire extinguisher near an exit of the home.  That way, you get to the exit, grab the extinguisher, and from there, can better access whether or not to run to the area of a fire (whether it be wood stove related or not).  If the fire were a problem in the area of the stove, you don't want to have to enter the danger zone to get the thing that may put out the issue.  Always keep the exit in mind.

Good luck and welcome again,

pen


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Jan 12, 2015)

pen said:


> I moved your thread over to the classic stove area.
> 
> This stove came from an era ('70's) where many like this were copy cat stoves.  In general, even if you find a manual for it, it's not going to tell you much and for clearance requirements with the installation, it would be best to look up NFPA 211 guidelines.
> 
> ...



How about the electric panel? Isn't that too close to the flue?


----------



## pen (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> How about the electric panel? Isn't that too close to the flue?



Could be, not sure what the measurements are.


----------

